# Something to add to my BOB.



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I was at a book signing the other day and at the next tables over (it was sorta a bazaar community event thing...) they had a box of 8 MREs for $5. That's $5 for all 8 of them. So even though I loath MREs, I grabbed them. Normally they're like twelve bux each or so. But for $5 I can keep the box handy. My BOB is actually a full-frame (external!) pack with a kitchen, spice rack, dishes, and everything I need for protracted wilderness survival. I've been refining it for almost 40 years (originally it was a grenadier's bag that doubled as saddle bags.)

Anyone try Wornick MREs? These are listed as MENU 1, Menu 2, etc. Doesn;t say what's inside. Hopefully it's not all the sucky entrees. I'm almost afraid to look at their menu online. It'll be asparagus in a gravy of vomit, or cabbage...oooh cabbage.


----------

